

Big Ass Savings – Creativity, Simplicity & Marketing At Their Best  - ysekand
http://www.rocketmill.co.uk/biggassavings-creativity-simplicity-and-marketing-at-its-best

======
ysekand
Start-ups can learn a lot from this ad. It is simple, mischievous, cheeky and
above all creative - all the ingredients you need in your marketing.

How can this be applied to a start-up? Lets exchange ideas :)

